# All I Want Is You



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

We are excited to cover U2 in our 4th session. We welcome two great local musicians; Jonathan (guitar) & Matt (guitar/keys/vocals). Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbIGreV_Lc


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed that! Thanks.

Neil


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great one! Thanks Dale!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a great job! Thanks to you Dale and the rest of the band!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys..we sincerely appreciate you listening! Hope everyone is very well, have a great season, dale.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

my wife liked it better than the original version by U2.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

please tell her thanks! greatly appreciate you listening...dale.


----------

